# Diff?



## TKDKid (Dec 12, 2005)

I have only limited experience in Judo and Ju-Jitsu and I'm still not quite sure what the difference is. Can someone enlighten me?


----------



## arnisador (Dec 12, 2005)

Jujutsu is the older version intended for self-defense. Judo is the newer version that has a significant sport component (it's in the Olympics) but can also be used for self-defense.

Often it's said that where a Jujutsu technique goes against the joint (to break it), a Judo technique goes with the joint (for a sport-safe throw).


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 12, 2005)

Judo is based off jujitsu, but with just about everything that can't be used in a sparring match relatively safely stripped out and a emphasis on throws.

It was developed as a way to let jujitsu students to train "live" and compete against each other.

So in jujitsu you'll se more small joint manipulation, a lot of attacks that are illegal in Judo, pain compliance stuff, etc.

In Judo you'll spar a lot more, and that will be the focus.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 12, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> It was developed as a way to let jujitsu students to train "live" and compete against each other.



I think the most important factor was that Jigaro Kano believed that turning it into a sport would preserve it at a time when interest in it had waned.

Yes, much more sparring in Judo!


----------



## Henderson (Dec 12, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I think the most important factor was that Jigaro Kano believed that turning it into a sport would preserve it at a time when interest in it had waned.


 
Absolutely! Interest was definitely fading. Prof Kano needed something that he could bring into the school phys ed system AND keep the arts alive, hence...Judo.

However, I do not believe he intended it to be "sport" as it is viewed today. I think Prof Kano would be rolling over in his grave if he could see the performaces being called Judo in the Olympics recently. Pitiful!

Respects,
Frank


----------



## arnisador (Dec 13, 2005)

Yes, in more than one sense...he didn't intend it to be a sport only, and he intended it to be practiced in a dignified way.

Still, I think the evolution of Judo has been quite natural, so while I agree that he might not like it as it is today, to me it seems appropriate. It's evolved into a world-wide sport.


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Dec 14, 2005)

TKDKid said:
			
		

> I have only limited experience in Judo and Ju-Jitsu and I'm still not quite sure what the difference is. Can someone enlighten me?


 
Rather funny, but my teacher's teacher, some of whom are Japanese, does not really makes a difference between Judo and Aikido and Jujutsu. To them, all of those are Japanese Budo where you learn Ukemi. 

Ok, seriously, Mr. Yasui who taught one of my teachers once commented to my teacher that "Judo is for competing, Jujutsu is self-protection".

I think that's clear enough, rite?


----------

